

Ask HN: What are YOU Thankful for? - jbarrec

In the spirit of Thanksgiving I thought it would be cool social experiment to start a thread asking what all of YOU are thankful for?
======
jbarrec
I am thankful for my family, and career. Although I am a previous founder
turned daytime corporate American, nighttime "entrepreneur". I am still very
thankful for what I have!

------
goldenkey
I am thankful that life isn't worse than it currently is. That is the only
thing to _ever_ be thankful for.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Hacker News and those who have helped me on this site.

